# Looking for a Pressure Washer!



## brian5 (May 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I want to buy a new pressure washer to replace my old burnt Karcher. I use it twice in a week for 1 hour. What do you guys recommend?

It Has to be:
-Electric or Gas ( I heard gas is more tough)
-Not too big, preferable 2 wheels, but could consider 4.
-Cold water only
-I'd like to use my foam gun with it, but it’s not mandatory.
-Under 1000 $

Thanks for your help.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

That should be pretty easy. I just picked up a Honda 2600psi Gas with cleaning tank at the TSC for under 300.


----------

